# Finish pictures



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

One of the nicest and most expensive homes I have had the privilege to work on


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You forgot to take the stickers off your fittings.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the diamond plate


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice, those tubs are fun to install. Is that a Hansgrohe tub faucet with a big azz valve in the floor? They have a nice view from the tub!


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

The bath and it's location is awesome. Nice work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How is that free-standing tub anchored to the floor? Did you set it in a bed of mortar? Someone was just asking me to set one of those for a re-model that I'm bidding.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The ones that I have installed have feet that support the weight and to level it. I put a dab of silicone on the feet and then caulk it to the floor once all is done.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Set with silicone and fill it with water overnight for additional weight


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

why 2 45's for the sump?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Nice, those tubs are fun to install. Is that a Hansgrohe tub faucet with a big azz valve in the floor? They have a nice view from the tub!


All of the bathroom faucets were "GRAFF" brand name, I never heard of them before



Tommy plumber said:


> How is that free-standing tub anchored to the floor? Did you set it in a bed of mortar? Someone was just asking me to set one of those for a re-model that I'm bidding.


Very heavy tubs, just used silicone



alberteh said:


> why 2 45's for the sump?


It is a sewage pump, and I wanted the vent pipe to match the discharge line


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

alberteh said:


> why 2 45's for the sump?



They look like two 1/16 to make a 1/8 bend


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this redwoods house?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ABS glued/mated with PVC ... discharge pressure.. nope.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> ABS glued/mated with PVC ... discharge pressure.. nope.


Why not?
Primer and transition cement, never had an issue


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Why not?
> Primer and transition cement, never had an issue


Never an issue mating the two. We have a million $ home we are roughing in right now. The people always pick those faucets because they look good. This house is on 100 acr of hills and bush. Beautiful view out of the master bath.
I went there on Thursday to help our sparkies pull the hydro through the tile into the house. After that I took a quick walk through and here is this old rusty claw foot tub.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> They look like two 1/16 to make a 1/8 bend


alberta code is to only use 2 45's in drainage, but not required in pressure situations. to see it in a pressure situation is different. as in "why?"


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

alberteh said:


> alberta code is to only use 2 45's in drainage, but not required in pressure situations. to see it in a pressure situation is different. as in "why?"


Extra fittings = markup lol


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

alberteh said:


> alberta code is to only use 2 45's in drainage, but not required in pressure situations. to see it in a pressure situation is different. as in "why?"


Better flow, I've always used 45's in sewage pump discharge.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

alberteh said:


> alberta code is to only use 2 45's in drainage, but not required in pressure situations. to see it in a pressure situation is different. as in "why?"


As opposed to why not?
Remember the code is a minimum standard


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Is that the tub with the built in overflow with a center drain


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice house for sure.
Neat work too.

On the west coast, we couldn't use ABS DWV on the pressure side of the pump.
We had to use pressure rated pipe, fittings, and glue from the pump to the point of relief (DWV system).
The point of relief would be the connection to a larger sized portion of your DWV system.

Maybe the rules on pump discharges have changed?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Is that the tub with the built in overflow with a center drain


It is actually 2 different tubs but yes they both are. The one with the temporary blinds is "aquabrass- caicos" and the other is "dado-quartz"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

tim666 said:


> Why not? Primer and transition cement, never had an issue


Manufacturers of the glue swear it works. Manufacturers of the pipe and the IPC say otherwise.

It passes in a lot of areas I suppose, but we would not be allowed to do it here.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am not sure how to respond to this, the white oatey transition cement is rated for pressure applications as you mentioned. These 2"pvc valves have been available to us for about 12+ years, always transitioned with this cement. Just like all other cements, once it has set up, I have never had one fail or leak. ABS is alive and well in Nova Scotia


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

tim666 said:


> I am not sure how to respond to this, the white oatey transition cement is rated for pressure applications as you mentioned. These 2"pvc valves have been available to us for about 12+ years, always transitioned with this cement. Just like all other cements, once it has set up, I have never had one fail or leak. ABS is alive and well in Nova Scotia


I wasn't knocking your work Tim. By far, it is a professional install.

Just chiming in on why some take exception to the transition glue. Clearly it is working and has for a long time. It's just that it is not approved here. No offense intended.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> I wasn't knocking your work Tim. By far, it is a professional install. Just chiming in on why some take exception to the transition glue. Clearly it is working and has for a long time. It's just that it is not approved here. No offense intended.


Sorry plbgbiz, it's just when you post pictures on the forum a person has to go into defensive mode. That house is my favourite home I have ever got to work on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, it takes thick skin to post pics on the PZ. :laughing:

Everybody's a critic.


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

They certainly have that contempory look going on, nice job the with lav drain there. 
How many hours did it take to buff your fingerprints off all that crome?:laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Manufacturers of the glue swear it works. Manufacturers of the pipe and the IPC say otherwise.
> 
> It passes in a lot of areas I suppose, but we would not be allowed to do it here.


I've used it on many applications. My code allows for 1 joint. I have NEVER ( knock wood ) had an issue.


----------

